
Wikileaks: Disclosure of Dozens of CIA ZeroDays - alva
https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/839100679625060353
======
wyldfire
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13810015](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13810015)

